# Ford 770b loader fitment



## Steven Bennett (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello, I currently own a ford 2110 2wd, very low hours (426) and in great shape. I am looking at purchasing a nice Ford 770b loader that was pulled off a 4610. My question is , are the brackets the same or will it need a different bracket? This loader is out of state so I am trying to gather as much information as possible. I really like my 2110 and would rather put a loader on it instead trading up.any information would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Steven, welcome to the tractor forum.

The correct loader for your 2110 is a Ford 776A or 776B. I see a decent looking 776B for sale on the internet for $2000 that comes complete with mounting brackets for a 2110. See photo below. Contact information:

Long Lane Tractor
Elizabethtown, Pennsylvania
Phone:  (717) 400-7080

Your 2110 [38 HP] is a Shibaura (Japan) built tractor. A 4610 [63 HP] is US built and a bigger tractor. You will have to make brackets and modifications to fit a 770B loader to it. I'm sure it can be done, but it will require fitting, cutting & welding, and $$$.


----------



## Steven Bennett (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you very much for the information! That is what I needed to know. Have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## catsfurr (4 mo ago)

i am looking for a ford 776a or 776B loader in east tn or close


----------

